

Try Erlang online - kxepal
http://tryerl.seriyps.ru/

======
davidw
How it was put together:

[http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2015-February/0...](http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2015-February/083261.html)

------
seriyPS
I'm the author of this one.

~~~
rdtsc
Awesome work, love it!

------
quarterwave
Is there an Erlang shell to evaluate expressions?

There seems to be a sub-window to the right of the module editor, but I'm
unable to place the cursor there.

Tried in both Firefox 35 and Chrome 39.

~~~
seriyPS
No, there is no shell. Only main() function can be evaluated. You may be
interested in [http://tryerlang.org/](http://tryerlang.org/), but it is much
more restricted.

I don't understand about which window you are talking about. May you make a
screenshot?

~~~
Attic
I think he might be referring to the 80 column vertical line

~~~
quarterwave
That's correct, thanks for pointing it out.

------
mVChr
Awesome! I've been meaning to mess around with Erlang/Elixir.

+1 for Sleep-Sort

~~~
dukerutledge
-1 for sleep sort.

------
jtwebman
Hmm maybe I should build one of these for Elixir. Does anyone know if there is
one already for Elixir?

------
cthulhuology
os:cmd is still available, and has access to things it should not.

~~~
seriyPS
Don't worry - it's on read-only chroot and inside restricted linux sandbox.
You may try to read /etc/passwd
[http://tryerl.seriyps.ru/#id=30f6](http://tryerl.seriyps.ru/#id=30f6) or even
list running OS processes
[http://tryerl.seriyps.ru/#id=12f2](http://tryerl.seriyps.ru/#id=12f2)

~~~
jtwebman
Nice job!

------
chippy
Very nice sandbox

------
qodeninja
Yes, thank you!

